# What on earth is a Hizumibo?



## Barry's Knives (Dec 16, 2020)

This has been at the top of the Hitohira page for a week now and i'm at a loss:








Hitohira Oak Hizumibo (Plain)


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Product Type: Other Accessory Type Size: 460 x 50 x 20mm Update: March 12, 2022




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 16, 2020)

Some sort of handle for a traditional hammer ?



at 0:47


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 16, 2020)

Traditional spanking paddle? There's gotta be a black leather saya for it somewhere...


----------



## childermass (Dec 16, 2020)

my guess would have been a handle for a japanese carpenter's axe...


----------



## Barry's Knives (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## KenHash (Jan 2, 2021)

Barry's Knives said:


> This has been at the top of the Hitohira page for a week now and i'm at a loss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Hizumibo ( Leveling stick) is a tool used by knife forgers, sharpeners, makers and sellers to correct bends in the blade. The Hitohira page says "Plain", meaning it is not finished. When finished it it should have various cut outs to fit the blade at various angles.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 3, 2021)

KenHash said:


> A Hizumibo ( Leveling stick) is a tool used by knife forgers, sharpeners, makers and sellers to correct bends in the blade. The Hitohira page says "Plain", meaning it is not finished. When finished it it should have various cut outs to fit the blade at various angles.
> 
> View attachment 108406
> 
> View attachment 108407


I was sure it was a handle, now I feel like a fool  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 4, 2021)

GBT-Splint said:


> I was sure it was a handle, now I feel like a fool


They do look amazingly similar - maybe the relative dimensions are different, IDK - I was totally fooled by the similarity of the pictures.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 4, 2021)

Without the cut out sections it does look just like a tool handle. The only notable difference being the ratio between the rounded handle and the squared portion.


----------



## OllieOllie (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone know where i get get one? Been looking around for days for this.


----------



## bsfsu (Nov 1, 2021)

I got mine from a tree


----------



## KenHash (Nov 1, 2021)

OllieChanSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where i get get one? Been looking around for days for this.



Hitohira sells them but in plain form. So you'd have to make your own cutouts.
Already cut out ones are sold in Japan but cost more.


----------



## OllieOllie (Nov 1, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Hitohira sells them but in plain form. So you'd have to make your own cutouts.
> Already cut out ones are sold in Japan but cost more.


Sold out on Hitohira. Trying to find it online but no luck. You have any idea where I can them? Do you know the Kanji for this? Haha I may have a better chance to find online.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 1, 2021)

OllieChanSG said:


> Sold out on Hitohira. Trying to find it online but no luck. You have any idea where I can them? Do you know the Kanji for this? Haha I may have a better chance to find online.



Hizumibo is usually written ひずみ棒。
They are available on Rakuten. Rakuten no longer has their Rakuten Global service, but I suppose you could use
one of those forwarding companies.
This site has an overseas order form：
修正棒 - 「研匠」光三郎 包丁の販売・研ぎ修理[海外発送可] (mitusaburo.jp)


----------



## OllieOllie (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you very much for the info. I will check them out!

Have a great day! Thanks…


----------

